# Help with budget monitor choice



## markobrian (Jun 8, 2021)

I need a new monitor, mostly for web browsing and gaming, I live in the UK and my budget is very low only around £150-£170, there are a few options I have seen and all of which have their benefits so I'm looking for a bit of advice from someone who probably has more expereince when it comes to monitors than me. These are the ones I have been looking at: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BV1XB2K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

LG Ultrawide 25UM58 - 25" 2560x1080 75hz 






						LG 29UM59-P 29" Ultrawide 21:9 Full HD Screen
					

Get into your work or play and get responsive results from this LG UltraWide monitor with Full HD for lifelike images that burst from the screen.




					www.ebuyer.com
				




LG Ultrawide 29UM59-P - 29" 2560x1080 60hz 






						LG UltraGear 24GN600-B 23.8" Full HD IPS 1ms Gaming Monitor | Ebuyer.com
					

Get a great deal on a LG UltraGear 24GN600-B 23.8" Full HD IPS 1ms Gaming Monitor as well as thousands of products at Ebuyer!




					www.ebuyer.com
				




LG Ultragear 24GN600-B - 24" IPS 1920x1080p 144Hz 






						LG 24GL650 24" Full HD 144hz Freesync 1ms Gaming Monitor
					

Get a great deal on a LG UltraGear 24GL650 24" Full HD 144hz Freesync 1ms Gaming Monitor as well as thousands of products at Ebuyer!




					www.ebuyer.com
				




LG Ultragear 24GL650 - 24" 1920X1080P 144hz tn panel 


I really love the look of the ultrawide monitors and the extra horizontal space they provide, there is the 25" 75hz and the 29" 60hz, ideally I would like 29/75hz but those are the options in my price range, I believe both are IPS panels. 

That said I also have heard amazing things about 144hz panels and once you experience this it's unlikely you will go back to a lower refresh rate such as 60/75hz as the difference is enourmous, both panels are 24" so you lose a bit of real estate and both are standard 1080p so no ultrawide screen, one is IPS and the other TN. 

What would be best, ultrawidescreen for multitasking and gaming albeit at lower refresh rate or smaller screen size and resolutiion but 144hz


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 9, 2021)

the thing is with ultrawide screen is not many game company support that 21:9, and yes there r fixes and programs you can use.
So keep that in mind... but if you mainly use it for work... then get the ultrawide but if you get it for gaming then the 16 : 9 1080p 144hz will be better
the higher refresh rate is nice, providing you got the gpu to get 144 fps...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2021)

markobrian said:


> I need a new monitor, mostly for web browsing and gaming, I live in the UK and my budget is very low only around £150-£170, there are a few options I have seen and all of which have their benefits so I'm looking for a bit of advice from someone who probably has more expereince when it comes to monitors than me. These are the ones I have been looking at:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BV1XB2K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



you want to get one of the 23.8" IPS high refresh panels. they are within your budget.






						Acer Nitro VG240YSbmiipx 24 Inch Full HD Gaming Monitor (IPS Panel, FreeSync, 165 Hz (OC), 2 ms, HDR 10, DP, HDMI, Black) : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Acer Nitro VG240YSbmiipx 24 Inch Full HD Gaming Monitor (IPS Panel, FreeSync, 165 Hz (OC), 2 ms, HDR 10, DP, HDMI, Black) at Amazon UK. Free delivery and return on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




this one here is a good option. or this one






						AOC Gaming 24G2U -24 Inch FHD Monitor, 144Hz, 1ms, IPS, AMD FreeSync, Height Adjust, Speakers, USB Hub, Low Input Lag (1920x1080 @ 144Hz, 250cd/m², HDMI/DP/VGA/USB 3.0) : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




both are shipped from Amazon UK and sold by Amazon UK.

the acer is 165hz. I own that Acer one and really like it. the AOC has a slightly better image overall, but its 144hz instead of 165hz like the acer.  really up to you. both are great options. you really want to get one of these two though, because the 23.8" IPS panels are way way way better than the older panels you linked.  no smearing at all, etc.

I really recommend the Acer one personally. the 165hz does make a slight difference imo. very smooth to look at. I love my 23.8" 165hz 1080p IPS acer... seriously its a great buy at 169 quid.


----------



## markobrian (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks for the advice it will be mainly browsing and gaming so I think higher refresh will be better, I like that one you linked @lynx29 but found this dell panel, how would you compare the 2, I can get the dell discounted direct for £152 the dell is curved also which I like, seems like a lot of monitor for the price



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-S2422HG-1920x1080-FreeSync-Warranty/dp/B08V8YYLDV/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=a08c3920-0ee7-4610-9e52-164619079fd7&pf_rd_r=FNSWEYPHK7MXH2K0R42Z&pd_rd_wg=HroZh&pd_rd_w=qe83Q&pd_rd_r=FNSWEYPHK7MXH2K0R42Z


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 9, 2021)

I have the AOC 24G2 and would highly recommend it.

Here is the April 2021 review update from Hardware Unboxed....

AOC 24G2

Best monitor I've ever owned.  

Liquid Cool


----------



## markobrian (Jun 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I have the AOC 24G2 and would highly recommend it.
> 
> Here is the April 2021 review update from Hardware Unboxed....
> 
> ...


Is it hdr as I'm leaning towards the acer for 165hz and hdr 10, though that doesn't have USB which is also a nice feature  Dammit it's getting harder to decide lol


----------



## markobrian (Jun 16, 2021)

I want to bump this, have been waiting a week for an amazon refund to buy my monitor, I came across this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08V8LJS5B?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image

Viewsonic 27" 1080p 165hz VA monitor

I like the fact it is 27" so a few more inches of real estate, also 165hz, though the panel is VA and not IPS, I have heard VA has better performance and contrast compared to IPS which has better viewing angles? 

It's either this or the Acer Nitro. 

Ready to pull the trigger but want to make sure I get the right one


----------



## Shrek (Jun 17, 2021)

For me real estate is not size, but resolution

I have a 23.8" monitor, but it is 2560 x 1440


----------



## markobrian (Jun 17, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> For me real estate is not size, but resolution
> 
> I have a 23.8" monitor, but it is 2560 x 1440


I get that, but I'm probably 2.5ft away from my monitor so size is important  I guess I just want to know if a VA panel is any good compared to similarly specced IPS panels before I hit the "buy" button


----------



## Shrek (Jun 17, 2021)

I sit 30" from my monitor, exactly 2.5ft and I find smaller is better to minimize head scanning.

I guess work and game requirements are quite different.


----------



## markobrian (Jun 17, 2021)

Still looking for some info on VA vs IPS screens, I have done some googling and found that IPS tends to be more vibrant colours with better viewing angles, VA has much better contrast and response time though worse viewing angles, I'll be sitting directly in front of it so viewing angles don't matter, main purpose will be gaming and web browsing


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 17, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Still looking for some info on VA vs IPS screens, I have done some googling and found that IPS tends to be more vibrant colours with better viewing angles, VA has much better contrast and response time though worse viewing angles, I'll be sitting directly in front of it so viewing angles don't matter, main purpose will be gaming and web browsing



I hate VA personally. the black smearing ruins gaming for me.

just go with the Acer I linked. worst case scenario is you hate it and refund it. but you most likely will love it. and the HDR on it is not half bad either. which kind of surprised me honestly.


----------

